# Silly Ork Conversion



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

So my buddy Brian has the worst devastator squad in the world... So I put this guy together to help Coach his squad in the finer points of shooting MLs.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Should have painted the armor green then you could have had a unit of grot green marines.

It would explain why marines don't shoot that good they need weedy grots to teach them.:laugh: nice coversion.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The smurfs are funner to poke fun at.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Would have been better to see a Grot with crossed eyes...


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Why have crossed eyes when you can have 3D glasses?


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Because crossed eyes is funnier. How many people have walked by you with crossed eyes..or inverse crossed(whatever the term for that is) eyes...and you have not laughed at?

And to top it off..how many of them can shoot better than a Grot?


----------

